# Best Vacuum for German Shedders



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

So what is the best vacuum for handling pet hair? We're already covered in it, and soon we'll have two of them shedding in the house...

Anyone with recommendations would be appreciated...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe the Dyson . We have one and I want the one w/ the ball .Have to say ours is 6years old and it has seen combat and its still going.Two German shedders here too.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I believe the Dyson . We have one and I want the one w/ the ball .Have to say ours is 6years old and it has seen combat and its still going.Two German shedders here too.


Its so spendy though... I know its probably worth it, but every time the wife and I look at it in the store we have visions of spending $500 on a vacuum that promptly chokes to death on hardy Germanic fur...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use a plain old Shop Vac- loud but does the trick


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Look at Wally world we got ours for 325 but its been a while. We had gone through a several hundred dollar sweepers and three 79.00 ones. We had dodger and sassy (dogs) Raul and Mouser(cats) befor the German invasion. These two shed more then all four of the others could dream of.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

I second the Dyson. We have the DC25, and you'd think Jack was bald with as much hair as it picks up! So far we've never had any issues with it clogging. I'm not sure that it can clog, at least thats what they say.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the Shark Infinity Pet Vacuum. It works AMAZINGLY! And much cheaper than a dyson.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> I use the Shark Infinity Pet Vacuum. It works AMAZINGLY! And much cheaper than a dyson.


This one has some good reviews online, and is the one my wife wants us to look at. I told her I would get opinions here first...


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a Dirt devil platinum force its like 10 years old and the girlfriend came with a dyson and was bragging how good it was. so we did the vaccum the house with the dyson then the dirt devil. the dirt devil had picked up the same amount that the dyson did after the dyson went over it first and they say the dirt devils are a through a way brand. just what I have found out


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know what the best vaccum is for picking
up hair. you have to vaccum and sweep a lot.
brushing/combing often helps.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I have my GSD a long hair cat that sheds like crazy and a regular short hair cat that sheds moderatley. most of my house is tile, and I got the pet roomba- i set it in the mornings when i leave for work and it helps keep the hair down ALOT- it is a bit of a pain to have to clean out everyday, and it is about 2 years old and probably won't be in this world much longer- but it has been used almost every day

my other vacuum is just a plain ole hoover wind tunnel


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

BR870 said:


> This one has some good reviews online, and is the one my wife wants us to look at. I told her I would get opinions here first...


Well we only have had it for about 6 months, so I can't really say how good it lasts. However, we got it on sale, so even if it only lasts 2 years, it was worth it. We were looking into Dysons as well, but financially just couldn't do it. I was very surprised at how well the infinity worked.

The only thing I have to complain about is with the model we got, the canister is very small, so you are constantly emptying it out. Otherwise it has been great. It is even good on floors (for when you get those rolling hair balls). 

I also recommend using the furminator on the dogs as a deshedding tool. That helps to get rid of a lot of the hair for us.

Here is a pic of our carpet. The dark part is all the GSD hair (we have an all black), and the light part is what the vacuum did.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Rainbow!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

sharkey19 said:


> Well we only have had it for about 6 months, so I can't really say how good it lasts. However, we got it on sale, so even if it only lasts 2 years, it was worth it. We were looking into Dysons as well, but financially just couldn't do it. I was very surprised at how well the infinity worked.
> 
> The only thing I have to complain about is with the model we got, the canister is very small, so you are constantly emptying it out. Otherwise it has been great. It is even good on floors (for when you get those rolling hair balls).
> 
> ...


Wow that picture is amazing! My vacuum started smoking last week so I'm trying to find a new one, definitely going to check this one out.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I use the Dyson animal. Amazing. We bought ours around black friday last year on sale.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

We use the Dyson animal. No complaints.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*no pet hair problem here.*

We gave up on vacuming, after a year the floors all throughout the hose developed a nice furry covering. You jast can't drag your feet.

Of course I am kidding, I shave the girls every week.


OK, still kidding. There is no perfect floor sucker. Buy what you can afford and replace when broken.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I have an original Dyson Animal and last year I bought a Dyson Ball. The Dyson is the best in my book.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha. Ya, that pic is really embarrassing, but I figured I would show it. Our old vacuum would not pick up any of the hair. Before we got the infinity, we had to do the carpet by hand with a deshedding tool :S


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I have the Shark pet fur one...it's AMAZING. On a floor that I think looks pretty clean, it will get up a disgusting amount of stuff xD The best vacuum I've ever had, paws down. ;]


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My Dyson is 6 yrs old and no sign of it dying on me. There's a reason why its very popular, it's that good.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Kirby!

Look on craigs list, you might be able to pick one up cheap.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

EJQ said:


> I have an original Dyson Animal and last year I bought a Dyson Ball. The Dyson is the best in my book.


I have both as well but prefer the original Dyson Animal. Seems to have more sucking power.


----------



## Tayoh (Oct 28, 2011)

I've also been looking into this and considering getting a dyson animal. Thing is, we don't have carpet at all in our house- we have hardwood (do dysons work on hardwood, also?) and we're going to be moving within the next year and do not know whether our new house will have carpet or hardwood. I imagine fur cleanup would be easier on hardwood. That said, do you all allow your dogs on your furniture? If so, do you also vacuum the furniture (is there an attachment for the dyson, or otherwise)?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Tayoh said:


> I've also been looking into this and considering getting a dyson animal. Thing is, we don't have carpet at all in our house- we have hardwood (do dysons work on hardwood, also?) and we're going to be moving within the next year and do not know whether our new house will have carpet or hardwood. I imagine fur cleanup would be easier on hardwood. That said, do you all allow your dogs on your furniture? If so, do you also vacuum the furniture (is there an attachment for the dyson, or otherwise)?


I would check the Dyson web site at 

Dyson official site ? free shipping | Dyson.com

We allow our dogs on the furniture and I use two attachments from my Dyson to vacuum the fur off. Actually, I also use a blanket on my couch so all I have to do is shake it out outside when it needs it. Keeps the fur from getting stuck in the couch. There are some nice covers on the market now that do not make the couch look weird. You can get those pretty cheap at Big Lots if you have one around where you are at.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I gave up. I quit vacuuming the carpet. Really.

It's all hardwood and tile now. I modded a superwide nozzle (put wee little wheels in there to keep it 1/16th of an inch off the floor) for the shop vac and run that over the floors before I mop.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Tayoh said:


> I've also been looking into this and considering getting a dyson animal. Thing is, we don't have carpet at all in our house- we have hardwood (do dysons work on hardwood, also?) and we're going to be moving within the next year and do not know whether our new house will have carpet or hardwood. I imagine fur cleanup would be easier on hardwood. That said, do you all allow your dogs on your furniture? If so, do you also vacuum the furniture (is there an attachment for the dyson, or otherwise)?


 
I have carpet and hard floors. The Dyson works well on both. Usually on the hard floors, I turn the ceiling fan on for an hour or so. All the hair usually ends up in the same spots in big piles. Then I just use the attachment and suck it up.

All my dogs get on the furniture. I have leather couches. Much easier to deal with. Dyson has a furniture attachement with it. It works well. I actually use mine to get the curtains.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought a Miele Upright (I had a Miele cannister) and I LOVE IT!! I was going to buy a dyson, but truthfully, the Miele has a better warranty and actual Hepa bags so I don't have to deal with the dog hair, etc TWICE. The Miele swivels like a Dyson, it has multiple settings (I have plush carpet, berber carpet, Persian rugs, tile and slate floors) so I can switch between suction and "beating" on the fly. It has a wand with attachments on board. The cord is 33' long too!! It's also pretty quiet. Retail on the basic model (I didn't want to pay for a light on front...I just don't vacuum in the dark ) is about $429.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Actually the whole house is tile floors. But we've put rugs down everywhere that the dogs can get to in order to avoid slips and falls and undue stress on their joints.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Dyson!!


----------



## wjl1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a big Kirby fan too, our works great for the herd we have, 2 GSDs and 6 cats.


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love my Riccar and my Kirby picks it up the best. I have 2 shepherds and 2 cats that shed everywhere.


----------



## Misstwixler (Nov 12, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Its so spendy though... I know its probably worth it, but every time the wife and I look at it in the store we have visions of spending $500 on a vacuum that promptly chokes to death on hardy Germanic fur...




Every few weeks Woot.com (a deal a day site) will have the Dyson ball vacuum on for $250. They are refurbished but we bought one 2 years ago and it's been awesome. My husband loved refurbished. I was worried about not having the warranty but so far we've had great luck.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Miele. This is by far I believe the best vacuum. We have two dogs and three cats. We vacuum everyday and this is the vacuum that continues to last. We have gone through two other vacuums both Simplicity's. If you can afford to buy a Miele you won't be disappointed.


----------

